# Stupid Paint Question



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

I am looking EVERYWHERE, both on- and off-line for Testors Model Master Anthracite Gray Metallic Spray-paint #2911 and can NOT find any ANYWHERE!!:freak:
All I can find is the 1/2 oz. bottle # 2711.
It is not even on the Testors web-site!!!( but I emailed them to find some)
So, I thought maybe someone here knows of a better-stocked hobby store online??
(and no, MegaHobby does NOT have any!!)
I started my first Chariot model, and finally used some Model Master Stainless Steel metallizer(I sealed, and flat-coated it without buffing), and it looks close, but for the next one I am looking for the Anthracite Gray Metallic.
It seems like I spend alot of time looking for the paints I want for my models online, and end up getting some here, some there, etc. .
It seems hard to find someone who has a really good assortment of paints(both rattle-cans, and bottles)(and no, I don't airbrush- just never got started with an airbrush)
Anyone?
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I don't know where you found it, but that color was discontinued at least 10 years ago. The current paint rack jumps from 2710 to 2713... so your shade 2711 and also 2712 were dropped. I know it was at least 10 years ago... I own a hobby shop and the rack cardboard strips with the colors are that old. I recall sometime back then Testors discontinued a good many of their spray and some jar shades from the Model Master car colors. Anthracite Grey, Chapaign Gold, some metallic brown and coral colors, etc bit the dust.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I got a spray can of this color from my well stocked hobby shop just last week.And,oh they had more of them.......


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I have the most recent Testors catalog (got it October 208 at i hobby) open here on my desk.
Anthracite Gray is currently only packaged in a bottle #2712>Actually Champagne Gold is still current but is only currently packaged in a Spray can #52924

The brown metallic that was part of the car color line is gone...

Dave


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Good to know,Dave.I'll be picking up the rest of those spray cans....


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I haven't seen it in a can for quite some time - it doesn't matter to me as I use an airbrush to spray paint 99% of the time...
Although I've gotten lazy lately and started spraying primer out of a can on some bigger resin pieces...

Dave


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm painting an AMTronic before I pack it up,and I try to do most car models with a spray can so I can heat it up,and shoot it for a smooth finish.alexander


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Sadly, yes, in an email, Wendy at Testors confirmed, the spray cans of Anthracite Gray Metallic have been discontinued!!!!
If anyone can find any at their LHS, I would take 2 cans and pay for priority mail shipping??:thumbsup:
I might find some SOMEWHERE online, but, doubtfull...
Thanks for the help,( maybe it's time to start thinking about an airbrush...sigh).
:devil:Ron:devil:
(old-school rattle-can model-painter)


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll be stopping at my LHS Saturday for my weekly visit, Ron...I'll take a look for your paint there. :thumbsup:


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for looking for me!:thumbsup:
If anyone finds some, I am in for 2 cans, and will pay shipping!!:wave:
I will continue to search......
Just let me know!!
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Let you know Saturday night if I have any luck, Ron! :thumbsup:


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks, James!!!
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

No luck with the paint, Ron...sorry, buddy...


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for looking, James!!:thumbsup:
The search continues......
Maybe falcondesigns can check at his hobby shop again?? I would be much appreciative!!!:wave:
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, I ordered 3 of the small bottles from MegaHobby, as well as several other paints(sprays, and bottles), and some Bare Metal Foil for the Chariot.
The folks at MegaHobby rock!!:thumbsup: I ordered on 7/21/09 at 2:26 am, and received the order on 7/23/09 !!!!!!!:woohoo:
I can finish the Chariot, and should have all the paint I need for the Spacepod, as well as the Mini-flying sub(and the Monogram repop of the Flying Sub), as well as the Martian War Machine, and a couple others!!!
:woohoo::woohoo:
I should be busy building several kits soon!!!!!!!!!:wave:
:devil:Ron:devil:
P.S. I would still be up for at least 2 spray-cans of the Testors Anthracite Gray Metallic, if anyone finds any in their LHS!!!!!!!


----------



## DarthForge (Feb 5, 2009)

Check the Tamiya sprays, they have added a few more metallic colors in
there line in the past year. I bought light gun metal for my chariot exterior
plus I believe the other was called metallic gray. Their sprays also give you
a far more superior finish over the Testor's paints, a little bit more expensive though.


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

One can of spray that I got is the Tamiya Light Gun Metal, I thought it was a close match to the Testors Anthracite Gray, I use alot of Tamiya paints, both sprays and brush-bottles and really like them. The Bare Metal Silver is one I use alot. I also got the Yellow Chrome Tamiya spray for my Mini Flying Sub, and also the Testors Bug Yellow, so I can see which I like best.
Also, a spray-can of Testors Metallic Copper for the Martian War Machine, some flat gray primer, and a few others, as well as the Bare Metal Chrome for the Chariot.:thumbsup:
I have been stopped on the Chariot build, while I have been laid-up with a broken collar-bone(don't ask, flipped my quad-bike on its side and got tossed off on my side-LOL(at least it was fun!!)), so I decided to try the chrome foil instead of trying to mask and spray the body and canopy chrome lines. I have the Aztec chariot masks, but it might take a while before I am back to full with both arms, so I will use the orange on the inside of the canopy, and the chrome foil on the outside. This will be the first time I have used the chrome foil, so we will see.
:devil:Ron:devil:
P.S. Remember: It's all fun, till somebody breaks a collar-bone!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

One warning, the Tamiya paints are lacquers and the Testors are enamels... if you have started with the Testors paints, you can't spray the Tamiya paints over them. They will blister up and craze beneath the lacquer. Also the lacquers are hard to remove if you screw up ... But on bare plastic or a safe primer they are excellent spray paints. I recommend the Tamiya paints hands down. They have many good metallic shades.

Silver Leaf
Gloss Aluminum
Mica Silver
Light Gunmetal
Gunmetal 
Metallic Black
Aircraft Bare Metal Aluminum (in their AS Aircraft Spray series)


----------

